# 3 minute miracle, question for the laydeez



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's possible to get Aussie 3 Minute Miracle in Dubai??? Please say yes, I'm really missing it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure I have seen it in branches of Boots.

-


----------

